# Fastest elevator in the world



## Saber (Aug 5, 2017)

Burj Khalifa has world's third-fastest elevator and China has three skyscrapers on top five list of world's fastest lifts



The details :


1. Taipei 101, *Taiwan* | Elevators by Toshiba
With a building height of 509m, passengers are catapulted at a speed of 1,010 metres per minute, or 60/6 km/h, from the fifth to the 89th floor of Taipei 101. The ride asts a mere 37 seconds, at the end of which passengers step out already 382 metres above the ground at the observation floor of Taiwan's tallest building. Two of the 61 elevators in the building reach the top speed of 1010 m/min, and each cost more than $US 2 million.

2. Yokohama Landmark Tower, *Japan* | Elevators by Mitsubishi
Located in the 296m-high Yokohama Landmark Tower, in Japan, this Mitsubishi elevator manages a speed of 750 metres per minute, or 45km/h. With a total of 79 elevators, the building has the fastest elevator in Japan. It only takes 40 seconds to travel from the second to the 69th floor.

3. Burj Khalifa, *UAE* | Elevators by Otis
The world's tallest building, Burj Khalifa, occupies third place in the list, with a maximum elevator speed of 36 km/h, or 600m/min. The engineers working on the design first thought about installing triple-decker elevators, which would have been the first in the world. The double-decker elevators that have instead been installed have a capacity of 12 to 14 persons per cabin.

4. Sunshine 60 Building, *Japan* | Elevators by Mitsubishi
The 240m building comprises a total of 40 elevators. One of them takes visitors with a top speed of 36 km/h from the lobby to the observation deck on the 60th floor. When the weather is fine, visitors to the observation deck can see as far as 100 km.

5. Shanghai World Financial Centre, *China* | Elevators by ThyssenKrupp
The 492m Shanghai tower has four double-decker elevators in the building used to reach the sky lobby at 240m. These elevators’ cabins have a capacity of 2,000 kg each, and go at a speed of 36km/h.

6. China World Trade Centre Tower III, *China* | Elevators by Schindler
Situated in Beijing, the 330m skyscraper has four high-speed elevators, which travel directly to the hotel lobby located on the 72nd floor. These elevators reach their full velocity of 600 m/min in eleven seconds.

7. John Hancock Centre, *USA* | Elevators by Otis
The 344m building contains America’s fastest elevators at 33km/h or 549m/min, travelling to the building’s Observatory on the 94th floor, which gives visitors spectacular views of Chicago. Instead of taking the elevator, visitors can also take the stairway from the main lobby to the Observatory. It has a total of 1,632 steps.

8. Jin Mao Tower, *China* | Elevators by Mitsubishi
With a total of 130 operating elevators, the 421m-building in Shanghai has two express elevators in the basement which reach the observation deck on the 88th floor in
only 45 seconds at 32.8km/h or 546m/min. The observation deck has a built-up area of 1,520 m².


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Never thought about it...the fastest elevator ride I remember was the Gettysburg Battle Field observation tower, now long gone, and maybe the tower in Chicago with the glass set so you lean out...that car was moving right along.

I used to marvel and the esclators on the Metro in DC...I think they have the longest in the world, or did have. Don't remember.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Joasis said:


> I used to marvel and the esclators on the Metro in DC...I think they have the longest in the world, or did have. Don't remember.














> Wheaton station features the longest set of single-span escalators in the Western Hemisphere, each featuring a length of 230 feet (70 m),[2] with a vertical rise of 115 feet (35 m).[3] It is the second deepest station in the system, behind Forest Glen, which has an elevator-only exit due to its depth. Wheaton's escalators travel at a speed of 90 feet (27 m) per minute (±5%) and are set at an inclination of 30 degrees.[4] The trip takes approximately 2 minutes and 45 seconds.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheaton_station


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

tgeb said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheaton_station


Been there, done them. I kind of felt like Crocodile Dundee...not wanting to get on. Make you dizzy looking down.


----------

